# Subtalar joint implant



## codedog (Apr 8, 2011)

Doctor wants to do a subtalar joint implant with cpt code 28725. I dont that is the code . . . Seen A few sights on internet that say use unliosted. Would thisbe correct ?. Does anyone have know or have info on this,that  way I can talk to the doctor about this. Want to make sure this gets paid right. Its A BLUE CROSS patient also, SO hopefully I can bill the implant code.


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know which implant you're using, but Wright Medical has a code it wright info sheet that might help. You will definitely want to get this precertified before you do this procedure. 
http://www.wmt.com/codeitwright/docs/Foot_and_Ankle_Old/2010/2010BioArch.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## codedog (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Berlini (Apr 12, 2012)

*see article below:*

http://www.bcbsnc.com/assets/services/public/pdfs/medicalpolicy/subtalar_arthroereisis.pdf


----------

